# Anyone ever have an exam like this?



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Has anyone had a multiple choice exam where it's up to you how many answers to select for each question? The questions might have 1 right choice or they might have up to 4 - it's up to you to decide to circle how many.

If there's 4 right answers for instance and you only select two of them, you get 2 points off.

I've had exams where it's been "all the above" or "both A and C" and stuff like that but this other type of format seems really screwy and just needlessly complex.

An exam I have tomorrow is like that and I'm not hopeful. I've never been a great mutiple choice test taker to begin with, and this twist wouldn't seem to help.

FWIW - junior in college.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Wow, that sounds tough. I've heard from people that I'll have that kind of multiple choice in my 3rd year finance courses next year. That doesn't sound fun.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

There is a science proffesor at my college that does that and her tests tend to cause about 75% of the people to drop the corse. I was smart and took the easy teacher though.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Never had a professor that mean. Sorry!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I did, but not in college. What a nightmare. Good luck.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Had the exam yesterday and it was really ****ty. I've been at three colleges and have never seen an exam resembling this format. Neither has anyone else I've asked, except for a few people on here.

This type of format caused me to overthink the questions and probably made me more nervous than I already was. The exam was worth 33% of your final grade in the course. At least she'll curve if most people do poorly on it, which I hope they did b/c I don't feel great about mine.

Another bizarre thing, instead of circling your answers like everyone else has you do on MC exams, she wanted you to write the letter out.... that was very bizarre to me.

I would have never taken the course if I knew the exams were like this and it's far too late to drop. The rate your professors site had nothing on her. She didn't outline the format of her exams on the syllabus.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

If she grades on a curve you may do alright.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's nuts. You should complain.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, i've had science exams like this, and I think the prof says she does this because she doesn't want people to be getting points for simply guessing one answer. That's so messed up. But if you know your stuff, it shouldn't make you do too bad.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That's crazy! I hope I never have that type of exam. Multiple choice is tough enough if it's A, B, C, A&C, A&B or all of the above


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

That's just evil. **** that ****.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

rdf8585 said:


> Has anyone had a multiple choice exam where it's up to you how many answers to select for each question? The questions might have 1 right choice or they might have up to 4 - it's up to you to decide to circle how many.


I took an anthropology elective a couple years ago and the prof included a MC section on both midterms and the final that were exactly like that. Rather than have one correct answer, it could have as many as four. We could mark a check down next to those that we thought were right, and an x next to the incorrect ones. I think we got a half-mark for each correctly-identified answer. Really it's like a true/false quiz, except there are four true or false answers for each question.

I actually liked the format, but I know a lot of people in the class didn't. I noticed there are also a lot of comments to that effect about that prof on the ratemyprofessors site.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> That's nuts. You should complain.


I have no grounds to complain. Teachers can make their exams anyway they want. I just got stuck with a real ***** who has come up with the screwiest exam I've ever had.


----------

